# [SOLVED] network not starting in non-chroot environment

## janga8

Hi all, third box to install gentoo on, and I could not get the internet to work.

It only world (wired or wireless) in a live cd or chroot environment and I am unsure why.

I have tried static and dhcp and using all three of the interfaces ifconfig offers.

Is there sometjing like a kernel module/driver that is needed?

Thanks.

My /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eno1="dhcp"

```

JangaLast edited by janga8 on Sun Jul 20, 2014 7:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

```
lspci -k | grep Ether -A5
```

And you will get the kernel driver to use.

Like : 

```
04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. M3A78-EH Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169   <------------------

```

If you need more help with your network, you should tell what error you get, because we can tell your network hardware is fine with the info you provide (something you know already).

----------

## janga8

Running 

```
 lspci -k | grep Ether -A5
```

Gave me 

```

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network connection (rev 04)

              Subsystem: Dell Device 0532

              Kernel driver in use: e1000e

              Kernel modules: e1000

```

And something about a usb (annoying typing all this   :Very Happy:  )

What log file is that in?

It just reports something about unknown device name if I try to load it manually.

Thanks,

Janga[/quote]

----------

## janga8

Double post

----------

## janga8

I have just realised how badly i had worded my original question.

What i mean is that in the live cd ifconfig lists 3 interfaces, wlp2s0, eno1 and lo.

there is only one in the actual install, lo, which is definetly not what i need, because i get that on any distro even with internet disbaled.

Thanks

----------

## Adel Ahmed

what's the output of ifconfig -a

----------

## janga8

it lists only two: lo and sit0

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I see you already know which module is needed (e1000)

enable that module in the kernel configuration(built in  or as a module, doesn't matter)

----------

## janga8

Thanks you.

How do I recompile a kernel without making my system stuff up? Or which guide should I follow. Everytime I update the kernel or make modifications I seem to stuff something up.

How can I compile it without making unbootable?  :Smile: 

Thanks.

----------

## janga8

Thank you.

Everytime I update/modify the kernel and compile it I stuff something up.

How do I/what is a good guide on how to reinstall the kernel?

Thanks

----------

## Adel Ahmed

https://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/articles/linux-kernel-compiling.xml

to maintain a bootable system, you need to configure the modules needed at boot time(stating the obvious, bear with me)

those are usually:

correct processor, block layer sg support, your root fstype, ide/sata/usb depending on where your rootfs is, anything related to the rootfs make sure those are intact and all should be fine, you should keep the latest working kernel, and create a grub entry for it, to be able to reboot into a usable system

----------

## NeddySeagoon

janga8,

What error do you get if you boot normally, log in as root and do 

```
modprobe e1000
```

If there is no error, what does 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 show now?

----------

## janga8

Thank You!

It works! It now shows lo, eno1, and sit0.

How can I make this module start on boot?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

janga8,

This shows that you have e1000 built as a loadable module.

Network modules are one of the few groups not auto loaded.

You have two choices, edit /etc/conf.d/modules - see the comments in the file, or rebuild your kernel with e1000 built in.

There is another way too but its just wrong, so I won't share that.

The file edit is by far the easiest.

----------

## janga8

Ok Sorry for not responding.

I built what was previously a module (e1000e) into the kernel and now everything is perfect.

Thanks everyone for there help.

----------

## janga8

double post

----------

